# Long down reg CRGW



## CAD2015 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello

I'm having IVF treatment at CRGW wales, I'm currently taking suprecur and have been for 3 weeks, I had a scan today and was told I needed to start norethisterone to enable a bleed. Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else? 

I'm praying it doesn't delay my treatment 😩


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm the same lol had baseline scan last weds n my lining is too thick even tho I've had a bleed, also on suprecur and have been given norhisterone just started a bleed now so hopefully my cycle will be ok , trust the guys at crgw coz if it was going to affect your treatment they would have said so x


----------



## CAD2015 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for your reply 👍🏼

How many days did  u take the tablets for before you bled?


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Took them for four days and started to bleed two days after finishing them just got to have another scan weds to check lining then hopefully all on course for rest of treatmenr


----------



## CAD2015 (Apr 13, 2015)

What date are they planning egg collection with you? How long will you have to take stimms?


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Possibly around 7th sept been injecting since 1st august like a pin cushion now lol hopefully will work third time
What about you?


----------



## CAD2015 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ahh yeh the same as me! Lol we have the same week planned, worried now it will be delayed 😩 our 1st time trying!


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

You might be ok, if they need to delay it might only be a few days.


----------



## CAD2015 (Apr 13, 2015)

Fingers crossed!! Good luck x


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Davies,  Sarah,  

I know of others that have had to have norethisterone too.  Hope you have a bleed soon. I am scheduled for ec the week of the 7th too So may bunp Iin to you sometime.  My next appointment is Tuesday.


----------



## CAD2015 (Apr 13, 2015)

I've still not had a bleed 😩😩😩 so it looks like my egg collection will now be delayed 😢 really struggling with headaches, not enjoying the process lol x


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Don't worry too much, when did u finish the tablets as it normally takes around three days to have a bleed and the more u stress or worry the longer it will take to arrive. X


----------



## CAD2015 (Apr 13, 2015)

It finally came today! Woooo hoooo🙌🏻🙌🏻 haha x


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yay that's great news, fingers crossed it doesn't delay you too much   
Once you've had your scan then the exciting bit begins x


----------

